# Palace Theatre, Swansea



## dogcoffee (Mar 15, 2008)

palace theatre in Swansea's high street, please excuse the poor quality 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4981a16cb.jpg]




[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4a0c2685b.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4a668a0ff.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4a8462d6f.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4ab3d1ef4.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4acd6dcb7.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4ae6e8dc6.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4b0af32c5.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4b242bb79.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4b4fa54d7.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4b73852ba.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4ba813bf3.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4bcff2986.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/427047db4c068fee2.jpg]



[/lb] 

more coming soon!!


----------



## prinzofdark (Mar 15, 2008)

been trying to get in there for ages. Nice one.
How did you manage it? PM me.


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 15, 2008)

Dude, brilliant shots, just a shame about the quality. Get a good camera and get back in, some of those shots would look mint!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, that's a really nice explore. That mural's fantastic!
That ashtray looks as though it's dissolved. Was it a glass one? It looks as if it had been set fire to, but how on earth did it leave the table unburnt? Very strange! Good stuff!


----------



## mineme (Mar 15, 2008)

great photos can we have a bit of info on this place as it looks great but in a bit of a sorry state it looks like it could have some great history behind the building.....


----------



## prinzofdark (Mar 15, 2008)

mineme said:


> great photos can we have a bit of info on this place as it looks great but in a bit of a sorry state it looks like it could have some great history behind the building.....



there is a bit about it on wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_theatre,_Swansea
also they have a web page for it http://pavrep.org/index.php


----------



## dogcoffee (Mar 15, 2008)

another site

http://www.theatre-wales.co.uk/venues/venues_details.asp?venue_ID=78

was well known as a gay club, and later a rave/ dance venue before closing
hosted newyears party in 2004/05
from what i can gather the pavillion group are now inactive.


----------



## Indefatigable (Mar 15, 2008)

Very interesting place. Nice pics although shame about the picture quality.

If you ever plan a return trip, drop me a PM, I'll come along.


----------



## Bad wolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Know the building well, i belive its up for sale!.


----------



## nursepayne (Apr 28, 2008)

What a find, it looks very grandiose!


----------



## MacBook (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anybody know the current status of the place? The for sale signs came down some time ago and yet still nothing has happened, did it not sell or do new owners have plans? There have been rumors for a few years that the place will become a block of apartments, anyone heard anything like that?


----------



## dogcoffee (Oct 31, 2008)

*A bit late, i know...*

Just to answer FoxLady, the ashtray appeared to have had something burnt in it, been smashed, then resembled (poorly)

another bit of info i found as well
http://cinematreasures.org/theater/22953/


----------



## swanseamale47 (Oct 31, 2008)

That place has had a very chequered history. Nice shots of it. Wayne


----------



## missfish (Nov 6, 2008)

Mint find!


----------



## sarah2460 (Feb 18, 2010)

how did ya get in there? awsome shots.


----------



## xRachelle (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pleaseee*

Hey, could you please please please tell me how you managed to get in there?
I want to take pictures there for my a level photography project, the place is amazing
its such a beautiful place, i'd be so grateful!
x


----------

